# Adopted---Golden in Gaffney SC



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm at work and cannot post a picture but this golden's information can be found at: 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Gaffney, SC | Marmalade
*Marmalade*


*Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Gaffney, SC *

Age:5/6 years Weight:skinny 40-45 lbs Personality:scared of all the loud barking going on with the dogs on both sides, but she is very approachable and happy to meet you. Special traits:may be full blooded, but much smaller then most goldens, could be from poor care and nutrition, this would also contribute to the look of the teeth. *Last *
*day:1/1/2011 *.

She is at Humane Society of Cherokee County, Inc.'s Web site. I didn't think the Humane Society's were kill shelters but it sounds like this one is. If I get a chance this afternoon, I will try to find SC rescues but if anyone can send this information to them before then, please do.

Edit - sent an e-mail to GGRLC; would appreciate if anyone could forward to other SC rescues


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Senior marmalade needs help*

SENIOR MARMALADE NEEDS HELP!


Marmalade

Humane Society of Cherokee County, Inc.
Gaffney, SC
Phone: Please use email 
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

I just emld. Grateful Goldens, Foothills, Midlands, Low Country and also pm'd Merlin's Mom.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My heart can't handle another senior right now, but I am about an hour away from Gaffney and will pull her for a rescue.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man. i just looked closer and this is the shelter Copper and Chance (I got him 3 months before Copper) came from. It is a kill shelter and absolutely horrible.

I'll go get her and pay her fee if a rescue will take her.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She's not quite a senior.... they estimated her age to be 5-6. But she's so godawful thin.... I hope somebody can pull her soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

TERESA

I emld. the four Golden Rescues in SC and also pm'd Merlin's Mom.
Are any of the NC Golden Rescues close to where Marmalade is?
What a beauty!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She is in the Foothills GR rescue jurisdiction.
If she is a mix, I doubt they will take her but maybe they have someone who can go check.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Karen for forwarding info.

Teresa - got your pm. I agree w/ Megora, 5-6 is not quite a senior (Summer, Buddy, and Joey are all around that age) but do understand if you are not ready and your desire to get a young golden. Just seems like an awful coincidence that Chance and Copper came from this same shelter. After reading your pm about how bad this shelter is, I just hope one of the shelters can contact them quickly--do you think they will hold her if a rescue says they are interested?

She might be a mix but I think she's mostly golden . . .


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If a rescue is interested I will go get her. I'll foster and transport to whereever. 

I drove right by there yesterday and that is the first time I've been there since I got Chance 6 years ago (copper was brought to me). God might be trying to tell me something, but I can't face getting another to lose so soon right now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Who knows, she's so terribly thin and looks to be in rough shape, she could be a purebred, hard to tell from this picture.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Coppers mom, i think god is winking at you, friend!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think she's purebred. She looks a lot like the female golden I helped out over Christmas (I broke into the owner's home to get her inside out of the cold). The same face. Except that female golden is more filled out around the face and back. This girl is emaciated, poor thing.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She's beautiful! 5-6 isn't a senior to me, at least I hope not! Jasper's 5 (and Danny's right on his heels at 4). I can't imagine thinking of them as seniors!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just heard from GGRLC - keep your fingers crossed!

_I just emailed the shelter & the Humane Society -- apparently the only way you can get in touch w/them. Hopefully I'll get a response. She's a beautiful girl, but oh, so skinny!!!! We'll do our best to rescue her!!_

Teresa - I have just pm'd you again.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Coppers mom, i think god is winking at you, friend!!!


Agreed! This girl is beautiful - just look at those gorgeous eyes. 

It breaks my heart to see her so thin. Who would do this to this poor girl!!!!! When she fills out she is going to be runway beautiful for sure.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm saying senior because my last four have been older and I can't handle that emotionally right now. I know age isn't a guarantee. My first golden rescue was about 14 (8 months), next 9 years (16 months) , next was Chance (only 5 but died from liver cancer 2 years 4 months) and just 3 months after I got chance I got copper. Copper was probably 6 or 7????? I had him a record 6 years and 16 days.

I lost my horse when he as 22. I don't think his age had anything to do with his death, but I won't look at one older than 10.

it is totally emotional, not logical. My heart hurts too much so let the wink take effct right now.

i will go get her and take her to a rescue. pay her fee, foster for a little while. I just don't want to give her my heart. It still hurts.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Teresa thank you for offering to pick this beautiful girl up and maybe foster her for a little while. Hopefully GGRLC will be able to take her into their program.

You will know when the time is right for you to open your heart. Unfortunately we all know the hurt you are feeling. Hugs


----------



## bluedog (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope you get her. I rescued my Blue boy at 5 and I had him for 6 years..best dog I ever had. I got him at 56 lbs and he was 88 when he finally got healthy. He might have been a mix but he was golden to me. He never stopped thanking me for saving him. Good Luck, and thank you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm working on getting her out of there.

They close at 4:00. I'm calling the lady who called me for Copper and Chance.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bless you Teresa


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Still working on it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I called a friend who contacted the shelter. Marmalade has a potential adopter coming on Monday and "some rescues interested in her". You must have an a appointment to go see the dogs so I cannot jump the gun and get there before the person with the Monday appointment.

Please do not e-mail or contact the shelter. It will honestly only make things more difficult with this particular shelter. If the potential adopter falls through and there is no rescue, my friend will be notified and I will go get her.

I just wish it could happen a whole lot sooner.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for keeping an eye out for this girl. I feel happier knowing that she will be out of there in 4 days!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> My heart hurts too much so let the wink take effct right now.
> 
> i will go get her and take her to a rescue. pay her fee, foster for a little while. I just don't want to give her my heart. It still hurts.


I totally understand your sentiments. God's winked at me twice with possibilities since losing Barkley--and we just aren't there yet. It does hurt. Both dogs had a special issue or a physical feature that reminded me of our Barkley--and that made it hurt even more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Coppers-Mom:

Got an email from Virg. Pearson of Grateful Goldens-she asked that Terry and I forward the email to Teresa, so I think she is talking about you.
I sent you Virginia's email-maybe you should call her first to find out exactly what she needs.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Any more news on this girl? Just seeing this tonight. She looks Golden to me, but ya never know with pics. I will contact our intake person to see if she's heard about her yet.

She is so pitifully skinny. It's just awful


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Coppers-Mom:
> 
> Got an email from Virg. Pearson of Grateful Goldens-she asked that Terry and I forward the email to Teresa, so I think she is talking about you.
> I sent you Virginia's email-maybe you should call her first to find out exactly what she needs.


karen,
Can you send me the e-mail at [email protected]. It is my home e-mail so I will get it.
thanks,
Teresa


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Teresa - e-mail forwarded to you. 

Last update is as Teresa posted earlier--there is a potential adopter coming in Monday; if she is not adopted, there is at least one rescue (Grateful Goldens) willing to take her in and Teresa is willing to help pull and transport. Thank you's to Virginia at Grateful Goldens and Teresa.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Teresa, bless you for however you can help this pitifully emaciated girl. Your heart will tell you when it's time for another canine sweetheart. You just can't ever rush it; heartbreak heals in its own sweet time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1*

JEALOUS1

Thanks for clarifying what is going on.

Teresa: I sent email to the email adddy you just gave.

Teresa thanks for being willing to help go get Marmalade if she is not adopted and thank you to Virginia of Grateful Goldens for being her plan B!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marmalade*

Does anyone know if Marmalade got adopted or is Grateful Goldens taking her?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Does anyone know if Marmalade got adopted or is Grateful Goldens taking her?


The rescue and Teresa have to wait until Monday, because someone who wants to adopt is supposed to come see her on Monday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for the update!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Grateful Goldens had not received the paperwork to apply as a rescue accepted by this shelter. They e-mailed the shelter between 1:30 and 2:00 and had not received a response when I just talked to them.

I put in a personal adoption request a few minutes ago. Here is a copy of the note I got in response:

*We usually respond to applications within 24 hours (unless weekends prevent us from contacting your veterinarian). If approved, you will be called for a telephone interview and if we're all in agreement, we'll schedule an appointment for you to meet your new family member. Thank you for choosing to adopt a pet and save a life.*

*Please note: The Cherokee Shelter animals have had no veterinary examinations prior to adoption, therefore we cannot guarantee the health of any of these animals. If any animal appears to be sick or aggressive, they will not be candidates for adoption. The most common problem we see is heartworm disease in dogs over 6 mos. of age. If you would like us to perform a heartworm test before you meet the animal you are interested in, there will be a $15.00 charge, payable at the time of the test. If the dog tests negative for heartworms, another service such as microchip can be included in the services provided in the adoption fee.*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

HCSS e-mailed me and Marmalade has been adopted. If the adoption does not work out, she will contact me.

Here's a copy of the e-mail. I am happy and a little disappointed. Someone else got God's wink on her. I hope she has a wonderful life.

hi teresa,
thank you so much for your caring and willingness to save a pound pet however, Marmalade was adopted but petfinder recently revamped the webpage trying to make it better however it is MUCH worse.
It's not showing animals that are in need and showing ones that are adopted and status changed but it's not appearing.
I'm really sorry for the inconvenience, i would love to be able to contact you if the adoptions doesn't work out for some unknown reason.

-- 

Thanks Tina and the animals.
Don't breed or buy while others die.
Save a pound pet.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is wonderful news! Thanks for checking on Marmalade. I hope she has a great life with her new family.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

God will wink at you . . . I am sure he has a special golden out there for you. Bless you for keeping tabs on this girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

So very glad that Marmalade was adopted and that they will call you if it doesn't work out. You are an Angel.

Did you look at the other Goldens listed here in NC and SC. BELIEVE there was a young dog.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

YAY for Marmalade.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Teresa
> 
> So very glad that Marmalade was adopted and that they will call you if it doesn't work out. You are an Angel.
> 
> Did you look at the other Goldens listed here in NC and SC. BELIEVE there was a young dog.


karen - I'm not looking at this time. I was contacted about Marmalade since Jealous1 knew it was sort of near where I live. It was so hard to say no, I want a younger dog this time especially since it was the same shelter I got my last two from but I may not get another golden for a while. I am trying to convince my BassettX (Copper's pesky little brother I found) that he should be my main man.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I understand.


----------

